# Name That Fish



## fishfreaks

This is a thread im beginning for any fish forums user to add and and others can identify fish, plants, whatever you want as long as it has to do with fish or fish tanks. Also you can post any info about what you have chosen, as long as you dont give away the anwser :wink: Mods your welcome to move this thread if you feel its not in the right place.

Name this fish:


----------



## shev

huh, im no good at this game looks like a vampire tetra.

great idea for a thread though. whatever it is its a cool looking fish.

edit: or maybe a payara?


----------



## Cichlid Man

Yes it's a vampire charican, there's also a subspecies called a tiger fish. (So many tiger fish!)


----------



## Cichlid Man

Can you guess what these two are?:


----------



## Guest

there are some vampire tetras in my local aquarium's amazon exibit....they're scary looking things...


----------



## fishfreaks

the left one i would say maybe a green terror? as for the right fishy i have no guess


----------



## starrfish71

It's a breeding pair of Mozambique cichlids, although their name may have changed since the country did.... I had a female years ago. 
took me a while to ID her- for a year or so she was just the "big brown piggy fish"


----------



## fishfreaks

how about this one?


----------



## Cichlid Man

starrfish71 said:


> It's a breeding pair of Mozambique cichlids, although their name may have changed since the country did.... I had a female years ago.
> took me a while to ID her- for a year or so she was just the "big brown piggy fish"


The one on the left is a Mozambique cichlid, but the one on the right is a blue tilapia.

The next fish is a barracuda.


----------



## starrfish71

hmm...Okay, you posted the pick, so I'll give, but, it sure looks like a pair to me. the males are black with a white face and red lines, just like the one in the pic, where as the females are all brown and relatively plain.
I'm guessing on the last pic posted, that it's a wolf fish? ( are there any hints as too whether it is fresh or salt water?)


----------



## starrfish71

okay, quick google- we're both right. Your "blue tilapia" is the same fish as my Mozambique cichlid. Like I said, the name most likely changed in the last 10 years.
Cool.

http://www.fisheries.nsw.gov.au/threatened_species/threatened_species2/content/fn_tilapia.htm


----------



## euRasian32

How 'bout this one...


----------



## starrfish71

ohh, thats easy. Coelacanth.


----------



## euRasian32

Nice

Another easy one, my favorite semi-aggressive cichlid


----------



## flynngriff

Lamprologus Brichardi, isn't it? There's so many variations it's hard for me to keep track...


----------



## fishfreaks

yeah, i think so too flynngriff


----------



## euRasian32

yup

here's a male neolamprologus brichardi 

most commonly called the lyretail cichlid, i think they're beautiful


----------



## IloveCichlids

Those fish are beautiful, I have 6 set up in a 55, waiting for some comps. I will post pics of the tank when it is ready.]


Here is one to identify, I have heard different names for this one, help me out if you can, Please!


----------



## starrfish71

I'm a little behind on my Africans, but I'd start by guessing and electric blue. Probably not though, since I think EB's are more metallic looking and longer bodied.


----------



## IloveCichlids

I believe it is either a Hap Ahli or an Otoparynx Lithobates "Mumbo Island" I am not for sure though. I have heard both. Maybe both are wrong all together.


----------



## Cichlid Man

starrfish71 said:


> okay, quick google- we're both right. Your "blue tilapia" is the same fish as my Mozambique cichlid. Like I said, the name most likely changed in the last 10 years.
> Cool.
> 
> http://www.fisheries.nsw.gov.au/threatened_species/threatened_species2/content/fn_tilapia.htm


No, blue tilapia _Oreochromis aureus_, and mozambiqe tilapia _oreochromis mossambicus_


----------



## shev

the blue one looks like an ahli. no more cichlids, im cichlid and SW illiterate. lol, j/k.

heres a trick fish. should throw some of you off.









cichlid man is disqualified from guessing, he knows this one. 

I hope other sites dont mind us showing pics without permission


----------



## mermaid

i have no idea... brown knife fish maybe??? i dunno just guessing


----------



## Cichlid Man

It's a.............whoops nearly slipped. LMAO!!! Thanks for finding it Shev.


----------



## flynngriff

Heh... looks like a clown knife fish with a barb's head and brown coloring.

Photoshop? Otherwise, I've never seen it before...

-Flynn


----------



## fishfreaks

yeah same here i thought maybe clown knife and brown knife.


----------



## flynngriff

Oh!!!

Clown/Brown knife crossbreed???


----------



## shev

ok, you guys give up? close, same family. asian knife, [font=Arial, Helvetica]Notopterus notopterus_. _the dorsal is a dead give away.[/font]


----------



## fishfreaks

I know you guys have to know this one but ill give it a shot..


----------



## mermaid

its a freshwater stingray (Himantura Chaophraya) 

ok i admit it... i cheated


----------



## fishfreaks

well to be more specific its a thai freshwater stingray :wink:


----------



## blor

that's one huge stingray


----------



## mermaid

you should see some of the other ones... type it into google images


----------



## blor

yeah, I've seen the huge ones before....it just still amazes me whenever I see a huge fish


----------



## fishfreaks

blor they your clowns?? i wish i had room for 50 of them! lol are they your only two, and what size tank do you have them in?


----------



## blor

no they're not mine....wish they where though....I don't have a big enough tank for clowns  but hopefully soon


----------



## flynngriff

So, about the Notopterus notopterus... What makes it a trick fish?


-Flynn


----------



## shev

flynngriff said:
 

> So, about the Notopterus notopterus... What makes it a trick fish?
> 
> 
> -Flynn


It looks like an african knife fish.


----------



## fishfreaks

ok how about this one?


----------



## fishfreaks

i guess nobody knows or wants to make any guesses??


----------



## euRasian32

give us a clue

and don't say "it's not a betta"


----------



## fishfreaks

lol i wouldnt do that! ok heres you clue, its a gar


----------



## euRasian32

i'm a dunce. I thougt those were barbels

Needlenose Gar?


----------



## fishfreaks

nope, its not a needlenose :-D


----------



## shev

I remember seeing that fish on a different forum quite a while ago. no Idea what the name is though.


----------



## Guest

i looked up every gar species i could find. i found nothing on that one. what is it???


----------



## fishfreaks

it is a King Gar Scomberesox Saurus.

http://www.amonline.net.au/fishes/fishfacts/fish/ssaurus.htm


----------



## Cichlid Man

They are salt water.


----------

